# Eeyore



## Jon (May 22, 2005)

Ok. just got back from a taxi run. Pt called for "leg pain." Pt. abulatory on street corner. Says he needs some motrin. Ambulatory to rig, trans on bench to ED.

The whole way, pt. regaled us with his whole medical and psych history. In a monatone. Still continuing at ED, as we walked into triage the traige nurse looked at the pt. and said "you know, you remind me of Eeyore....from Winnie the Pooh"   :lol: 

My driver just about fell over. I laughed. My EMT Student had to run off to not laugh at the pt.

Gotta love the 3am BS calls


----------



## rescuecpt (May 22, 2005)

I love Eeyore.


----------



## emtbuff (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 22 2005, 09:02 AM
> * I love Eeyore.   *


 Me too.  In fact I got one for my birthday that was stuffed so he rides back and forth with me to school and any place my car goes.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2005)

The Magic of 3 A.M. ?...


Great book...

One of the better books by James O. Page.

I personally like tigger. I used to have a full body costume of Tigger, sort of like what they have at Disney Land. We put a giant fire helmet on my head and I walked beside a fire truck at parades... We couldn't afford Smokey The Bear or a Dalmation..


----------



## ECC (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 22 2005, 01:03 PM
> * The Magic of 3 A.M. ?...
> 
> 
> ...


 Heffalumps and woozles are my favorites.

Tigger is a close 2nd.


----------



## Jon (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 22 2005, 02:03 PM
> * The Magic of 3 A.M. ?...
> 
> 
> ...


 It was 3am. We nearly died laughing...

Ok... Mr. Page... Please forgive me for stealing your title...

I knew I'd heard it somewhere before...




> *We couldn't afford Smokey The Bear or a Dalmation..*


You poor, deprived fire department....

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 22 2005, 03:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Smokey was too much to rent.. 600 bucks a day!   

We had Andy the Ambulance from the DOH for three days, free of charge.


----------

